# living in canada?



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

i am a student and after some time my plan is to study in canada so want to buy home in canada it is possible because i from Austria.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Buying property*



capstonic said:


> i am a student and after some time my plan is to study in canada so want to buy home in canada it is possible because i from Austria.


I would say it is possible to buy a property IF you have the funds to cover the cost and up-keep and property taxes each year. Costs vary a lot so you need to investigate the particular area you want to live in. I am not sure whether you can buy and then rent out the property if you do not have your PR. You may have to live in the property full time. My advice would be to rent first - this gives you time to look around different areas close to your ideal for price, services etc. 
Do not buy until you have all your official paperwork.
I hope this helps you.
MandyB


----------

